# Best basking temp for baby beardie?



## Azzajay77 (Nov 24, 2008)

What temp should the hot end of my enclosure be for my 4 week old beardie. I have a 75w incandescant globe in there and depending on the temp in the garage sits around 40deg on a normal day and creeps up to 45deg on a hot day.... 

I've heard of ppl letting their tanks get up to over 50deg and then say, well they're from the desert :shock:


----------



## Dave (Nov 24, 2008)

my babies are at 38-45c..


----------



## gravitation (Nov 24, 2008)

I've got 100w ceramic heat lamps, 30degrees during the day and 20-24degrees during the night.
And that all depends on how hot or cold it is outside.


----------



## benashki (Nov 24, 2008)

ohhhhh ..i didnt think it was as hot as that.. I will have to get a heat mat. How small is the smallest mat u can get?

I have my hatchies in a small plastic reptile enclosure for now...is it ok to heat the entire area ?


----------



## Azzajay77 (Nov 24, 2008)

i'm pretty sure they like to be able to get away from the heat if it gets too hot so heating the whole area might not be a good idea if it's going be up around 40 deg. my guy swaps from being right under the heat to away from it when he's a bit hot so yeah ..


----------



## benashki (Nov 24, 2008)

ok thanks...
So whats the smallest heat mat or rock i can use for them... Im so worried Im going to make mistakes.. lol


----------



## gravitation (Nov 24, 2008)

Azzajay77 said:


> i'm pretty sure they like to be able to get away from the heat if it gets too hot so heating the whole area might not be a good idea if it's going be up around 40 deg. my guy swaps from being right under the heat to away from it when he's a bit hot so yeah ..



I would advise against a heat mat benashki, they can be a bit dangerous.
Beardeds absorb heat through the tops of their heads, therefore heatmats don't do a whole lot of good.

You can have the temp at 40degrees provided they can get away from it like azzajay said. I would'nt raise the temp any higher than 40degrees, some people will tell you differently though.

They need a basking point that should be no lower than 30degrees during the day, and at the opposite end of the tank they need to be able to escape the heat should they choose to.


----------



## benashki (Nov 24, 2008)

ok thanks...why cant i raise the temp in such a small enclosure using the heat lamp?


----------



## bulionz (Nov 24, 2008)

captainpantspie said:


> I've got 100w ceramic heat lamps, 30degrees during the day and 20-24degrees during the night.
> And that all depends on how hot or cold it is outside.


 
yer im with u i keep my babie bearded dragons at 30-35c and night about 22-26


----------



## gravitation (Nov 24, 2008)

benashki said:


> ok thanks...why cant i raise the temp in such a small enclosure using the heat lamp?



What temps are they at now? and how big are the enclosures?


----------



## bulionz (Nov 24, 2008)

i wouldnt use a heat rock sometimes they can burn on it they cant feel the heat on there stomech that good


----------



## gravitation (Nov 24, 2008)

bulionz said:


> i wouldnt use a heat rock sometimes they can burn on it they cant feel the heat on there stomech that good



Yep yep, stick to heat lamps or globes.


----------



## Dave (Nov 24, 2008)

Beardies basking temp should be hotter then 35 IMO. isn't there PBT around 37c? If my beardies temps are lower then 38 they get lethargic.. boost there temp and they go mental.. So thats why I keep it high..


----------



## Azzajay77 (Nov 24, 2008)

what's imo ?


----------



## Dave (Nov 24, 2008)

Azzajay77 said:


> what's imo ?



in my opinion.. Also to add my babies refuse to eat when there basking spot is low.


----------



## benashki (Nov 24, 2008)

the temp is now (since turning off uv) 28ish... I cant seem to get it up past 30 though.
Im using a small enclosure ,a plastic repti cage ,so its not big at all.

I will have to re assess the set up i think.. hmm


----------



## gravitation (Nov 24, 2008)

Dave94 said:


> Beardies basking temp should be hotter then 35 IMO. isn't there PBT around 37c? If my beardies temps are lower then 38 they get lethargic.. boost there temp and they go mental.. So thats why I keep it high..



I think alot of it depends on how large the enclosures are, wattage and how far away from the heat lamp they are.

Mine are all very content with 30degrees, grinning regularly to release heat : D


----------



## benashki (Nov 24, 2008)

is it ok to use spanish moss in the enclosure?


----------



## Dave (Nov 24, 2008)

benashki said:


> the temp is now (since turning off uv) 28ish... I cant seem to get it up past 30 though.
> Im using a small enclosure ,a plastic repti cage ,so its not big at all.
> 
> I will have to re assess the set up i think.. hmm



Go buy a 50L tub from a cheap shop.. Get clamp lamp with basking bulb, and put your uvb over the top of that, I use newspaper as substate and cut half a pipe for a cool end hide.. And I have a small dish for water, hot end I have two bricks with slate tile for a basking spot. The hatchies have a stick/wooden coathanger (without the metal hook) to access it.. I have one 50watt in one tub which gets it to 39c and 43c hot days and I use a 100watt in another and it reaches 40c on decent days and upto 45c in hot days (since the slate tile is large they can pick anywhere from 38c-45c basking spot which is good, they normally will go to the hottest 43-45c after they eat then back to 38-40c after they have digested) If I'm thinking what you have it in then thats 
WAY to small.


----------



## Azzajay77 (Nov 24, 2008)

aw that's a cute pic. mine grins like that every so often too. 

here's my enclosure. you can't really see him he's on the log on the back wall about half way between the hot end and the cool end.

spends most of his time there.


----------



## Dave (Nov 24, 2008)

captainpantspie said:


> I think alot of it depends on how large the enclosures are, wattage and how far away from the heat lamp they are.
> 
> Mine are all very content with 30degrees, grinning regularly to release heat : D



Whatever works for you aye. Everyone has different opinions. no one is really wrong aslong as the dragon is happy and healthy thats all that counts


----------



## Azzajay77 (Nov 24, 2008)

ok so it's not gonna let me add the pic. it's on here under another post but yeah ...


----------



## benashki (Nov 24, 2008)

Azzajay77 said:


> aw that's a cute pic. mine grins like that every so often too.
> 
> here's my enclosure. you can't really see him he's on the log on the back wall about half way between the hot end and the cool end.
> 
> spends most of his time there.


 
I cant see the enclosure?


----------



## Dave (Nov 24, 2008)

benashki said:


> is it ok to use spanish moss in the enclosure?


 It would raise to much humidity.. They don't need much.. newspaper paper towels tile carpet etc is better, I prefer tile but use newspaper in hatchies as its easier to clean etc.


----------



## benashki (Nov 24, 2008)

i will try to get a pic of the enclosre or one similar..
can i use the moss?


----------



## Dave (Nov 24, 2008)

benashki said:


> i will try to get a pic of the enclosre or one similar..
> can i use the moss?



I just said no.. it will raise the humidity... newspaper,paper towels or tiles are a better option.


----------



## benashki (Nov 24, 2008)

http://www.reptile-crazy.co.uk/flatfaunarium.jpg

link to the type of enclosure they are now in


----------



## gravitation (Nov 24, 2008)

Dave94 said:


> Whatever works for you aye. Everyone has different opinions. no one is really wrong aslong as the dragon is happy and healthy thats all that counts



Could'nt agree more.

They are all healthy and happy, eating regularly, though my youngest seems to have a strange way of going about it, she doesn't strike at the food like they normally do, pushes her nose up against it and licks.

she manages to get mouthfulls though hahaha


----------



## benashki (Nov 24, 2008)

Dave94 said:


> I just said no.. it will raise the humidity... newspaper,paper towels or tiles are a better option.


 
Oops missed that,..ty!

I didnt think a spanish moss (air plant) would do that!! bugger..

I didnt mean as a substrate... Im using paper towel for that. I meant as an oramental plant. (below)
http://home.hiroshima-u.ac.jp/shoyaku/photo/Thai/020307Sarumodo.jpg


----------



## Dave (Nov 24, 2008)

Here is a picture of how I got a few tubs... I have a 24inch uvb tube across each one.. I use Arcadia D3.. Its about 40dollars per 24inch tube... I have just converted adult tanks from MVB's to tubes.. Arcadia D3 48inch tubes are about 70dollars.. yes they cost alot but have been tested in USA/UK and have the most uv.. close second is reptisun 10s.. I know some people use that NEC-10 light from herpshop which is like 20dollars but I don't know if they are any good.. 

EDIT: Yes the uvb are off for photo :lol:


----------



## Azzajay77 (Nov 24, 2008)

pics about half way down the page

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/exotics-other-reptiles/new-beardie-pics-96398

the wooden one with the tile substrate


----------



## Dave (Nov 24, 2008)

Azzajay77 said:


> pics about half way down the page
> 
> http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/exotics-other-reptiles/new-beardie-pics-96398
> 
> the wooden one with the tile substrate



The tank looks good. He looks like a little stunner.. Hopefully he will colour up for you as he ages


----------



## benashki (Nov 24, 2008)

i already have some of those made up for my rat breeding... i will put them in there tomorrow and do as u have done.. THANKS


----------



## Azzajay77 (Nov 24, 2008)

cheers ... i'm hoping so. he's from a yellowish pair of adults so fingers crossed he goes that way.


----------



## gravitation (Nov 24, 2008)

benashki said:


> Oops missed that,..ty!
> 
> I didnt think a spanish moss (air plant) would do that!! bugger..
> 
> ...




I'm just curious as to how many beardeds you have and whether or not you are housing them together?


----------



## benashki (Nov 24, 2008)

i have 2 they are about 3 wks old ,...teeny weeny. Only got them yesterday! 

they are housed together for now


----------



## Dave (Nov 24, 2008)

Azzajay77 said:


> cheers ... i'm hoping so. he's from a yellowish pair of adults so fingers crossed he goes that way.



Yeah, Most hatchies are pretty plain but if you find a hatchie with some decent colouring they normally end up pretty good.. I just got two that are from a rick walker mother (there for sale- helikaon is selling them) 

Here is a picture of a female - they are about 2 weeks now. Since I've only got two they are seperate. I will be housing multi at a time next season as I've gotten a nice male for a stunning yellow of mine (Yes I am a preacher of housing them seperate - I'm a hypercrite :lol:)





(As you can see it is on a box that had a mic in it - I have a 50watt bulb in that tub so it needs the extra height to reach 38-40c.. Where its laying gets to 40-43c and to the far left it gets as cold as 37-38c so it can pick what temp in the hot end... I keep there cool ends around 20-23c)


----------



## gravitation (Nov 24, 2008)

Yep i am also for the seperate housing.
Be sure to seperate them as soon as possible benashki, being the same age and size they are fine for a few weeks but i would hurry it up to avoid disaster.

Having 50w lamps you would have to have the temps higher like we were discussing before, that makes sense.
Mine are lethal, i've gotten some pretty hefty burns when cleaning out the enclosures.


----------



## Azzajay77 (Nov 24, 2008)

can't see the pic for some reason. i only have one but would love another. from what i've heard though i wouldn't get another one unless i could organise another enclosure. so not worth it. i like all their toes 

whatever my hot end is the cool end is only around 10 degrees less so if the hot end is 45 the cool end is still around 33 which is know is a bit high but i don't know how to get it down without drilling a heap of holes in the tank and putting in more vents. 

in saying that i doubt that would fix it being that my garage stays warm on a hot day also. he seems happy though so i'll work with what i have.


----------



## Dave (Nov 24, 2008)

captainpantspie said:


> Yep i am also for the seperate housing.
> Be sure to seperate them as soon as possible benashki, being the same age and size they are fine for a few weeks but i would hurry it up to avoid disaster.
> 
> Having 50w lamps you would have to have the temps higher like we were discussing before, that makes sense.
> Mine are lethal, i've gotten some pretty hefty burns when cleaning out the enclosures.



yeah. I have to have low climbing branches/rocks etc so they can't jump to get to the bulb.. It's a good 6-7inches away from the highest point so really isn't a worry about them getting there.. I'd have it and the uvb tube higher but tubes are best to be 6-8inches from them for more exposure.. (Thats what some people say... I don't know if its true but I'm not going to experiment with it )


----------



## benashki (Nov 24, 2008)

do u cover ur lamps.? Im so worried the lil buggers will touch one.. i already burnt myself on it


----------



## Dave (Nov 24, 2008)

Azzajay77 said:


> can't see the pic for some reason. i only have one but would love another. from what i've heard though i wouldn't get another one unless i could organise another enclosure. so not worth it. i like all their toes
> 
> whatever my hot end is the cool end is only around 10 degrees less so if the hot end is 45 the cool end is still around 33 which is know is a bit high but i don't know how to get it down without drilling a heap of holes in the tank and putting in more vents.
> 
> in saying that i doubt that would fix it being that my garage stays warm on a hot day also. he seems happy though so i'll work with what i have.



If you can put your bulb closer it can reduce it from heating the cool end.. What heating bulb are you using? "Tightbeam" bulbs are supposed to focus the heat on one spot while other bulbs heat a whole area (I don't know if thats true but I use tightbeams and it seems to heat the area where its point at)


----------



## Azzajay77 (Nov 24, 2008)

i don't cover mine. if he jumped he could get to it but i haven't seen him try. believe me they can jump too ..!!!!!


----------



## gravitation (Nov 24, 2008)

Dave94 said:


> yeah. I have to have low climbing branches/rocks etc so they can't jump to get to the bulb.. It's a good 6-7inches away from the highest point so really isn't a worry about them getting there.. I'd have it and the uvb tube higher but tubes are best to be 6-8inches from them for more exposure.. (Thats what some people say... I don't know if its true but I'm not going to experiment with it )



Haha i have the same problem, they can't reach the lamps, i have made sure of that.
But they get new enclosures in a few weeks anyways, i'm having a custom one built so i've asked him to make the enclosures are higher for that reason.

And those cage contraptions they use to cover the lamps scare me, i know they are good for snakes but i'd be worriedmy dragons would jump on the cages and stay there untill their little bellies were too hot.


----------



## Dave (Nov 24, 2008)

captainpantspie said:


> Haha i have the same problem, they can't reach the lamps, i have made sure of that.
> But they get new enclosures in a few weeks anyways, i'm having a custom one built so i've asked him to make the enclosures higher for that reason.
> 
> And those cage contraptions they use to cover the lamps scare me, i know they are good for snakes but i'd be worriedmy dragons would jump on the cages and stay there untill their little bellies were too hot.



Congrats, My adult tanks are 4x2x2.. I use MVB (changing over) so they are nearly 15inches away from the bulb (and from that height there basking spot still gets around 40c...) I'll have to make there platforms bigger once I change over to tubes so I'll have to figure something out.. But I've never had any try to get at a bulb yet..


----------



## benashki (Nov 24, 2008)

captainpantspie said:


> Haha i have the same problem, they can't reach the lamps, i have made sure of that.
> But they get new enclosures in a few weeks anyways, i'm having a custom one built so i've asked him to make the enclosures are higher for that reason.
> 
> And those cage contraptions they use to cover the lamps scare me, i know they are good for snakes but i'd be worriedmy dragons would jump on the cages and stay there untill their little bellies were too hot.


 

OH NO... now u scared me.. i have a wire thing round mine!!
right..into the rats breeding tubs tomorrow! Im changing everything,

Can i use sticks from my local trees or should i buy somethng


----------



## Dave (Nov 24, 2008)

benashki said:


> OH NO... now u scared me.. i have a wire thing round mine!!
> right..into the rats breeding tubs tomorrow! Im changing everything,
> 
> Can i use sticks from my local trees or should i buy somethng



The one branch I use for one tub to access there basking spot is a gum tree branch that broke off from the back of my house... I put it in boiling water for 20mins then put it in the sun to dry... Never had no problems with it.. It just depends what type cause some wood etc is harmful to reptiles.


----------



## Azzajay77 (Nov 24, 2008)

i have a few pieces of drift wood in my tank. have just sunned them after soaking them in boiling water.


----------



## benashki (Nov 24, 2008)

perfect... gum is wat i was going to use!! and i have a huge tree on my front lawn


----------



## Dave (Nov 24, 2008)

benashki said:


> perfect... gum is wat i was going to use!! and i have a huge tree on my front lawn



Good on you  You'll have to make a thread or message me how you go


----------



## notechistiger (Nov 25, 2008)

Dave94 said:


> in my opinion.. Also to add my babies refuse to eat when there basking spot is low.



I attest to that. My bearded refuses to eat if the temperature is even 1C below 40.




benashki said:


> http://www.reptile-crazy.co.uk/flatfaunarium.jpg
> 
> link to the type of enclosure they are now in



Not sure if it's been replied to, but that enclosure probably has way too much ventilation. And, it's plastic, which doesn't contain heat very well.



benashki said:


> do u cover ur lamps.? Im so worried the lil buggers will touch one.. i already burnt myself on it



I don't. I got sick of unscrewing the cover every time I needed to change the bulb (which was often- stupid pet store!).



benashki said:


> OH NO... now u scared me.. i have a wire thing round mine!!
> right..into the rats breeding tubs tomorrow! Im changing everything,
> 
> *Can i use sticks from my local trees or should i buy somethng*



I use sticks that I find down at the park. Make sure you file/sand down any broken bits or imperfections. Last thing you need is your dragon eating a piece of wood.


----------



## Sidonia (Nov 25, 2008)

notechistiger said:


> Not sure if it's been replied to, but that enclosure probably has way too much ventilation. And, it's plastic, which doesn't contain heat very well.




I find that my plastic tub does tend to retain heat and I've had to cut a huge hole in the lid and put fly screen over it so that I can keep a good temperature gradient. 

For my baby beardy I've got it 26-28 in the cool end and 35-40 in the basking spot.


----------



## benashki (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks again... 
I dreamt of these Lizards hahah Im soo paranoid of everylittle thing its consuming me.

With the EWD's I have never been this concerned..they just look hardier,and seem to have no dramas (being local to my area)..

How many times a day should i feed them and how many crickets (covered in calcium) each sitting per lizard


----------

